# Tail split



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

Poseidon is a veiltail betta, I just came home an hour ago I went to check on him and noticed half of his top tail has split, soon he will look like a crowntail betta how did his tail split?????


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

fins are fragile. They can tear on ornaments, be torn by the fish himself, or simple rip form their own weight if they are super long. They also can be attacked by ammonia in the water, low pH, and various infectious fin and tail rots.

Take care of the water quality first. Keep it good (no ammonia or nitrite) and fins will usually grow back. Take out anything sharp in the tank and give the fish a soft plant so rest on. Best path to good water is less food and more more water changes.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

There are many items marketed for Bettas that are actually dangerous for them. Like the Zoo Med Betta Hamock. It has sharp edges that can cut your Betta open (happened to mine, he is fine now but it took him a week to regain strength when this happened. Always make sure everything you put in the aquarium is Betta safe first.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Clean warm water is the solution. There are some medications that help fins to heal faster, but they're not needed. It may be a good idea to add a little salt if he's in a small tank by himself. It will help prevent fin rot.


----------

